# Setting up Wireless BWI BCM4313 questions.



## contraversy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been trying to get my wireless to work on my laptop. My card is: 

```
device     = 'BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller'
```
Per the handbook for bwi Found Here I rebuilt the kernel making sure the required entries were there:

```
device bwi
device wlan
device wlan_amrr
device firmware
```
The contents of my /etc/rc.conf are:

```
hostname="cyph3r.org"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="NO"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
wlans_bwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
Output of `ifconfig`:

```
root@cyph3r:/root # ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
	ether 2c:41:38:62:23:7d
	inet 192.168.1.115 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```
I also created my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file (not included for security reasons) in this format:

```
network={
        ssid="SSID"
        psk="PASSWORD"
}
```

After searching this forum I have found this link http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/wireless.html. It has been helpful for the most part, but when I boot my system my wireless is not recognised. 

I also remembered to install net/bwi-firmware-kmod. When I try to manually configure it, I run into this.

```
root@cyph3r:/root # kldload if_bwi
kldload: can't load if_bwi: File exists
root@cyph3r:/root # ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev bwi0
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```
Can someone give me the nudge into the right direction? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2013)

Post dmesg(8) output.


----------



## contraversy (Apr 30, 2013)

`dmesg` output: http://pastebin.com/63w420DF. Not sure if the code brackets were scrolling. I didn't want to fill up the page with spam. The only lines mentioning bwi are: 

```
module_register: module pci/bwi already exists!
Module pci/bwi failed to register: 17
in6_purgeaddr: err=65, destination address delete failed
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
module_register: module pci/bwi already exists!
Module pci/bwi failed to register: 17
module_register: module pci/bwi already exists!
Module pci/bwi failed to register: 17
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2013)

Try the bwn(4) driver instead, it looks like bwi(4) doesn't support BCM4313.


----------



## contraversy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have to disagree. 

```
Code:
DESCRIPTION
     The bwi driver provides support for Broadcom BCM43xx based PCI/CardBus
     network adapters.
```

I tried bwn anyways, same issue.


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2013)

Read the manual pages I linked, they give quite thorough lists of supported chips. Not all BCM43xx chips are supported because there have been new chips added to the product lines after the drivers and manual pages were written.


----------

